# What do you think of my Mini Alpines?



## woffinden (Jun 11, 2012)

This is the first time that I've posted pictures, so hopefully this works. 
I was hoping for honest opinions on my Miniature Alpine doelings. They are full sisters and are a first generation cross. I know that the top doe is overextended, naturally she's very square, that was my fault. I'm really excited about them, but was interested in what other people thought. My purebreds are able to have linear appraisals, but there aren't programs like that for the Mini's yet...At least not where I live
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like them a lot, definitely like the first one. She has more sharpness to her. The second doe has looser elbows and less of a brisket. The second doe is very nice, but I think the first is nicer.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I think they are lovely !
(I'm a little partial to mini alpines. My darling Pan is one and I happen to think that he's the most attractive goat I've ever seen )
I suppose I ought to post a pic or two of the Panman here, just for comparison . But I'm afraid that he certainly isn't "set up" for the pics. He's just Pan being Pan .


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty! I think they both could be a bit longer bodied, but very refined and dairy looking. I like them! :thumb:


----------



## woffinden (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks all, I really appreciate it


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I like them a lot, definitely like the first one. She has more sharpness to her. The second doe has looser elbows and less of a brisket. The second doe is very nice, but I think the first is nicer.


I'm new at this, and still learning the terminology. Can someone please explain what "loose elbows" means? Thanks.


----------

